# Lydden Hill BHP performance show 2nd may --CANCELLED--



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey Guys, 
been having a good think about meets etc... have a few ideas in my head. 
But i did think of having a Audi TT stand at the BHP performance show, Lydden Hill. 
Now i know most people will think of this as a "chav fest" with kids in saxo's rolling around but we went last year and there are some real lovely cars there!

The day consists of 4 hours on "on track" demos and 5 hours of public track time.
there is litterally something for everyone guys!

DEMOS:
drifting
time attack
rallycross group B and group A#
circuit racing
oval racing
high powered sprint cars.

A club stand is a min of 10 cars at £7 each,then £15 for passengers. Track time is £15 for 15 mins (online) or £20 on the day. they also hire helmets for £10 a day.
depending on how much interest i get will depend on the club stand being booked. 
the website states that there is a huge amount of clubs already signed up..so need to book soon. also the morning track time is already fully booked! so need to book that too!
DATE: 2nd may 2011.
please let me know your thoughts on this  
if we decide to book a stand we need as many cars as possible 
car clubs come from all over the country for this


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

Lydden is just up the road from me Kim..

Put me down as I always attend the BHP Show anyway.. so it'll be good if we have a stand. 

As long as its not situated downwind of he drifting.. got covered last year..

Plus its good to see all the Imprezas and Evos get beat by Mk11 Escort Estates.. :lol: :lol:

Mark..


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Cheers  should be a good day!!


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

Kim,

I'll join in yes please - just the stand for me tho.
Track part not me thanks.

Jay


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Give it time Kim, gotta remember its quite a way off yet and no one commits to stuff too far off in the future.

I will come though, dont fancy the track action though.


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi Kim,

We're up for this! Won't be doing the track time though.

Nick


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Ok guys brill 
here are a few pics from last year... not very good but its all i have on the laptop :?

we need to get there quite early as there are A LOT of people going... last year there were about 200 cars all backed up for miles!
























This is the track volvo i got to go round the track in ( as i was to scared to take TT  )

























Like i said.. the pics are rubbish... i didnt get the chance to take any going round as we were always busy.. so much to do!

I need to figure out some meet points, so all the attending members can go in together. Obviously this will depend on who is coming, and where from


----------



## jeules0 (May 28, 2010)

Hi Kim, probably won't be able to make this one as it clashes with Walmer Brocante/Antique Fair which I usually stall out at.

Hope it goes well,
Chris


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

jeules0 said:


> Hi Kim, probably won't be able to make this one as it clashes with Walmer Brocante/Antique Fair which I usually stall out at.
> 
> Hope it goes well,
> Chris


Christine that is a properly not cool reason not to go, you are going to some sort of antique event [smiley=argue.gif] , oh deary me the GNC directors might have to have a chat :lol:

Looks like a great day out Kim 

Charlie


----------



## jeules0 (May 28, 2010)

Charlie said:


> jeules0 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Kim, probably won't be able to make this one as it clashes with Walmer Brocante/Antique Fair which I usually stall out at.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Yeah, but the really spooky thing, Charlene, was that the event organisers addressed the correspondence to 'Christine'!!!!

Looks like I've been outed! :roll:


----------



## 127ultima (Nov 16, 2010)

Looks like fun count me in .......Must get in the garage and put the cylinder head back on the TT ...SOOO many jobs soooooooooo little time


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

Count me out.... [smiley=bigcry.gif] Hopefully moved house by then and will be really busy


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

ok guys, as i said need at least 10 cars for a stand...
please put your names down if defo coming!

1) k10mbd and brett
2)
3)
4)
5)
6)
7)
8 )
9)
10)

If we can't get 10 then we can't have a stand, but that doesn't mean we cant go and enjoy the day!

cheers  kim


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

k10mbd said:


> ok guys, as i said need at least 10 cars for a stand...
> please put your names down if defo coming!
> 
> 1) k10mbd and brett
> ...


----------



## audi_tt 83 (Feb 13, 2008)

i will be up for the stand and some track time.

1) k10mbd and brett
2) y3putt +1
3)Audi_TT 83 +1
4)
5)
6)
7)
8 )
9)
10)


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

I should be ok for this, my lads like it there


----------



## 666MRB (Mar 20, 2010)

Count me in for the stand and some track time Kim!

Also will give you a chance to look at the carbon vinyl I have and you can make a decision if its something you want to go for! 

Thanks

Matt (will be me and +1)


----------



## TH3UKRIDDL3R (May 2, 2009)

Count me in 

1) k10mbd and brett
2) y3putt +1
3)Audi_TT 83 +1
4)TT51
5)666MRB +1
6)TH3UKRIDDL3R +The missus
7)
8 )
9)
10)


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Ok guys, still 4 more people needed to have a stand...

ALL CARS ON STAND WILL BE CHARGED £7 (THIS INCLUDES THE DRIVER)

ALL PASSENGERS WILL BE CHARGED £15 AT THEENTRANCE OF THE EVENT.

if we dont make enough we can all still go as a group, but will have to park on the hill, out of the way.

I will need to book the stand soon, but untill i get 10 definates, and 10 payments i will not book it up.

Once 10 cars are coming i will sort out payments via paypall etc..


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Go back over all the posts I make it 10 people said they are coming so far


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

1) k10mbd and brett
2) y3putt +1
3)Audi_TT 83 +1
4)TT51
5)666MRB +1
6)TH3UKRIDDL3R +The missus
7)jayTTapp
8 )ian222
9)hardrhino
10) 127 ultima

yeah you are right ian, hopefully people will add their names to the list.

i would just like to confirm that 7-10 are defo coming?


----------



## audi_tt 83 (Feb 13, 2008)

yes myself and wife are definately coming and if possible i would like 15 mins of track time too


----------



## audi_tt 83 (Feb 13, 2008)

is there any news on this ?


----------



## TH3UKRIDDL3R (May 2, 2009)

I'm not sure I can make this now. I'm starting a new job and may have other commitments  but will see closer to the day.


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Once over ten people say they are defo coming... (had a few people mail me saying they can't make it now)
I will be asking for a payment via paypall... then i will book the stand.But unless 10 or more can say a definate yes, i will not be booking it as will leave me out of pocket.

cars+ driver are £7 and passengers £15


----------



## 666MRB (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi Kim,

Sorry but I cant do this now 

Matt


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Just something I was discussing with everyone yesterday..
2options:
1 - get a club stand - this will be on the right hand side of the track out of the way , up another hill.. But good for people who are having track time to get onto track easier- this way i need people to fully commit - I need £7 from everyone coming. As I am not going to pay upfront, If people drop out I am left out of pocket.

2 - we get there Mega early and hope to all get parked near the track on the main hill and make our own little TT stand..
This way there are no financial commitments, people can come at last minute. BUT we are guaranteed an amazing spot unless we pull our fingers out and opt for an early start. (this is what about 20 evo's did last year.

IMO the "stand" itself will be out of the way and possibly pointless. We will not get a great space as 1 not a huge amount of cars 
2- many many other clubs booked stands up months and months ago :/

So it's up to everyone attending really!


----------



## Tom (Feb 5, 2011)

I went last year and found the event to be badly organised. I was due on track at 9.30, 11.00 & 2.30 IIRC and when I got there I had to sign on and complete the relevant forms and almost missed my 9.30 track time!

Driving on track was also alwful, more powerful cars not moving over to let you through, having said all this I had a really good time on the day and loved my track time. I would never do it in my Audi but in my older VTS, which I didnt care about it was great.


----------



## jay qs (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm up for going to this Kim I've just got to confirm with work so I'll let you know for sure nearer the time.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Go on then Kim, let the kent peeps know what time you want us to meet.


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

oh ian!! cheers!!!

Guys, as no one has come back to me about payments etc..the stand will be in a rubbish location now. 
I have spoken to a number of members....

We will be getting there early, together.. no stand just a decent parking spot on the hill. near the track.

6am is what i mean by early. 
Now im sure it may put some people off.
But.... well.. if you wanna have a fun day with us  come 

if hardrhino brings his van, I'll bring the food and we can have food etc.. ill bring the bread an bacon 

PLEASE DONT BE TOO PUT OFF BY THE TIME!!!!!
names please 

k10mbd & brett
Hardrhino & san
Ian222
JayTTapp


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

Early start fine by me....

See you all bright and early.

Kim - you going to stick with McDonalds as a meet place or we goingto try from the village end?

Jay


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

And I thought you were kidding!!!!....... Nah... We're fine for that.

Happy to bring van, genny, grill etc but check first as some places stop you because they have paying caterers!

And.... If we leave gaps when we park can others join us later?


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

k10mbd & brett
Ian222
JayTTapp 
????jayqs & laura


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Ok guys I have contacted lydden race track and asked many many questions! I will post up when they get back to me


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

*UPDATE!!!!!*

GATES OPEN TO PUBLIC AT 8AM....

so we will not need to be ther sooo early... BUT remember cars are going to be trying to get in line on the road before then, so if we say *7:15am meet at whitfield Mc Donalds and aim to gop by 7:30am*



They have still not mentioned anything back to me about cooking our food :/ will PM when i know hardrhino...

Good that we dont have to be soooo early 

We are still going to aim for a damn good place tho  trackside, where LOTS of people will see the TT's  and we can just walk to the pits etc...


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I reckon we should buy 2 disposable bbq's, few packs of burgers and sausages and buns, split the cost and just do it. We could leave a space between 2 cars and i have some rope and some 'reserved tt parking' signs and rope it off and cook it there.


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Either way is good for us... i have a small gas burner for a frying pan... Bacon butties for brekkie....

Or if you want the whole hog Barbecue fits in the van!!!


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Bacon butties sounds good and Ian has good idea of disposable BBQ. Just thinking it will save u bringing van?
I will buy the bacon and rolls for everyone

if we each get a few bits should work


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Thats what i was thinking then Nick can bring the tt. I will get the bbq's then, i also have a cool box and ice boxes to keep the food cold.


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

ian222 said:


> i also have a cool box and ice boxes to keep the food cold.


Don't you mean the beers


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Brilliant guys 

i think jayqs and laura are gonna grab some burgers etc...


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

k10mbd & brett
Ian222
JayTTapp 
jayqs & laura

*Anyone else going to make it??? you know you want too! *


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Ok, have been told we can't cook our own food.

i guess they want to rip everyone off with those £7 burgers 

this doesnt stop us taking food, snack stuff etc.. but no BBQ's etc 

also, with there only being 4 of us..there may be no point :/


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Sorry all...

Not gonna make this due to a family bereavement.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Nick, sure we will catch up soon.

So Kim is it just me you Jay and jayqs?


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

ian222 said:


> Sorry to hear that Nick, sure we will catch up soon.
> 
> So Kim is it just me you Jay and jayqs?


Indeed it is!


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Sorry guys but I'm going to cancel this "event" 
Obviously doesn't stop you guys going!

Sorry again.

Cancelled due to lack of interest.


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

So there is still 4 of us.
Me
Ian
Kim
Jayqs

I'm still up for it.....anyone else?

If so original meet time and place as mentioned by Kim.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Well i was still up for it, might have changed my plans with the gf now. I didnt mind there only being a few of us.


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

I wont be coming, and jayQs and laura are not coming.

Would have been a great day with a few of us..the day is about showing other "clubs" and organisations your club..i.e the TTOC...

Sorry guys.. maybe next year if a few more people fancy it??


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Well i went with some mates in his car, and as i thought it was shit. £15 to get in that is a rip off, luckily i got in the boot before hand so it was cheaper for us. There is nothing there, crap trade stands, crap drifting. Cant believe they charge that much to get it. Maybe we should try the modified live at Brands hatch later in the year.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

ian222 said:


> luckily i got in the boot before hand so it was cheaper for us.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: pikey :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Charlie said:


> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> > luckily i got in the boot before hand so it was cheaper for us.
> ...


Well after going to the pod it got me thinking why pay all that money when you could just bunk in. The pod is another place where there is nothing especially that time of year.


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

glad we didnt miss out on much... is a lot of pennies for the day :/ haha good thinking about the boot!!
We went to the mayday run in hastings... 20,000 bikes


----------

